# Anyone used a HS50 honda snowblower? Lil help.



## Little Truck (Jun 23, 2007)

I found a used one, it has the tracks... But I cant decide if I should get this used small Honda 2 stage or get a new 2 stroke single stage. The used Honda is still gona cost me $700 or so, and I can get a new "lesser" 2 stage blower for that much or a good single stage...
Is this Honda to small for wet snow? My last two stroke single stage did a great job till it seized (my bad, never get distracted when you fill up)

I am going to do my driveway and a few others, but if the option comes up to make a few bucks with it I would jump at the chance.

I really want to spend $800 or less.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Little Truck;421922 said:


> I found a used one, it has the tracks... But I cant decide if I should get this used small Honda 2 stage or get a new 2 stroke single stage. The used Honda is still gona cost me $700 or so, and I can get a new "lesser" 2 stage blower for that much or a good single stage...
> Is this Honda to small for wet snow? My last two stroke single stage did a great job till it seized (my bad, never get distracted when you fill up)
> 
> I am going to do my driveway and a few others, but if the option comes up to make a few bucks with it I would jump at the chance.
> ...


I have one and I love it. The single stages are nice as well but when the snow gets around 6 inches and above you'll be glad you got the 2 stage. Heck, buy the HS50 first, then next season,with your profits, buy the single stage for the lighter snow falls!!! And be careful when you a throwing that snow forty feet in the air!! P.S I bought mine new for 1400.00


----------



## Little Truck (Jun 23, 2007)

Cool,

I am trying to buy a used Honda with tracks, but I guess if it does not work out I will have to get a newer unit from Ariens. Probably have to get the residential unit to stay in budget.

I may look into the Toro single stage with the larger 2 stroke motor.


----------

